# Wow, UK lady instructor.



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

this a long video Ladies but it's full of information people pay hundreds of dollars a day for! Enjoy! (or not) no affiliation, I just found it and really like it. Oh.. it's 80 mins long.


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

Ive seen that before good stuff.. although I think she is out of New Zealand..


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

oh my bad but she's long winded for sure!


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Penny Whiting Sailing School, sailing lessons - Penny Whiting

I've watched one of her videos before. I do like her way of teaching. In 2012 she celebrated her 45 year anniversary of being a sailing instructor.


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

Hi...I tried to watch this video, but it would not load up. Can someone please let me know what the video name is on you tube so I can watch this...I need all the sailing tips I can get!

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Video was taken down by Youtube due to copy right laws. Darn


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah but she still pops up on you tube


----------

